# Finca in Yeovil, and Dorchester



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

Here right now, enjoying coffee and bacon buttie, what better way to prepare for the day ahead, well what's left of it. Espresso has large hints of grapefruit, not my normal choice, being a dsol type, choc choc and more choc, but it's an interesting departure.


----------

